# Where's my motivation? D:



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice title, eh? :tongue:

Anyway, this semester is chock full of writing assignments for me. For someone who hates writing, this is a nightmare. I'm having trouble forcing myself to do this crap. I'm just afraid that everything will end up coming out sub-par. Allow me to mention my objections to two common suggestions...

1._ Make a schedule._ Excuse me, but how can I make a schedule when I'm a horrible, horrible judge of how long it takes me to do something? It almost always takes me longer to do things than I expect. On top of that, I'll feel pushed for time, which would make me even more nervous.

2. _Reward yourself._ Getting good grades is usually what motivates me in the first place. The reward of a good grade outweighs all other rewards I could give myself. But if I'm not sure if I could get my desired grade, I wonder if it's really worth it. Thus, I end up procrastinating to get my mind off of such distressing thoughts. I just wish that I wasn't going to be graded for it...

Help plz k thx. :crazy:


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe you could have a friend be your accountability partner.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> Maybe you could have a friend be your accountability partner.


 Three of my classes are online, and those are the ones with the writing assignments. So that's out.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't think of it as an assignment. Any writing assignment that you do will at minimum exercise your creativity, if not transform your view on a given subject. I cannot wait until I'm in college having to do all kinds of papers and whatnot. First of all... anything is better than high school and second of all I will not be under weak leadership(my parents).

Anyways... school for graduates and undergraduates is more than an opportunity... it's direct and measurable improvement. For every assignment you do, especially those writing ones, you should perhaps remind yourself of how much better you will be and better educated on what you are writing about.


----------



## horses (Feb 6, 2011)

Motivations have faults

I find encouragement by ambitious people in my own life and those I admire

just a small meaningful conversation with one of them

does it for me, encouraging me that is


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> Don't think of it as an assignment. Any writing assignment that you do will at minimum exercise your creativity, if not transform your view on a given subject. I cannot wait until I'm in college having to do all kinds of papers and whatnot. First of all... anything is better than high school and second of all I will not be under weak leadership(my parents).
> 
> Anyways... school for graduates and undergraduates is more than an opportunity... it's direct and measurable improvement. For every assignment you do, especially those writing ones, you should perhaps remind yourself of how much better you will be and better educated on what you are writing about.


One problem with that: I'm afraid that whatever I write won't be good enough. :sad:

That, and it's difficult for me to keep focused at times. I believe that it's partially due to the above and partially due to the fact that I just don't like writing. I guess I just don't have the drive or dedication for it or something, though I supposedly have a knack for it. And I almost always understand the concepts involved, but I just can't decide on how to word it properly.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> One problem with that: I'm afraid that whatever I write won't be good enough. :sad:
> 
> That, and it's difficult for me to keep focused at times. I believe that it's partially due to the above and partially due to the fact that I just don't like writing. I guess I just don't have the drive or dedication for it or something, though I supposedly have a knack for it. And I almost always understand the concepts involved, but I just can't decide on how to word it properly.


Then it either sounds like you need to practice or meditate, which is the best answer to any question anyway. :laughing: 

By "properly" do you mean to your own standards, or someone else's? Write like the only one who will read it is God. Whether you are religious or not it gives you a "pleasing the master mentality" that forces you to live up to your highest standards.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> By "properly" do you mean to your own standards, or someone else's? Write like the only one who will read it is God. Whether you are religious or not it gives you a "pleasing the master mentality" that forces you to live up to your highest standards.


I'm not entirely sure whether it's up to my standards or the professor's standards. Sometimes the lines are blurred. And if I were just writing for God, I probably wouldn't care. He's not gonna grade me! :tongue: (That applies whether or not you're religious. If you are, then you know God would accept it no matter what. If you're not, then, well, he can't grade you because you believe he doesn't exist. Personally, I'm on the fence about the whole thing.)


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

Just do it... right now.

You could also do something to make the process more pleasant such as listen to music.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

RocketMikari said:


> Just do it... right now.
> 
> You could also do something to make the process more pleasant such as listen to music.


 "Doing it" used to be so simple for me. Now, I seem to lack the willpower. And yet at the same time, I feel guilty when I slack off. And music distracts me, so that won't help. But I've gotten some positive feedback about an assignment I turned in some while ago, so that might provide a confidence boost.

Oh, and cute avatar. ^_^


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir, I know what you mean by schedules. A pocketbook planner that only gets attention every other day, if it's lucky??roud:

I find that letting go and having fun with one idea will help me to get started. The idea can be outrageous, emotional, gravitating, anything that resonates within you.. most of all, when it's from the heart, it's fun. That's when the thoughts and feelings just flow..

Happy flowing thoughts. :crazy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> A pocketbook planner that only gets attention every other day, if it's lucky??roud:


LOL, yup. I have a planner that I've barely written anything in. :tongue:

Gonna try and do stuff now. Bye pplz! *waves*


----------

